# Temporary/Removable Wallpaper



## lewisreed121 (Aug 24, 2020)

Hey everyone! I just got a very cute new apartment! While we were touring one of the units, I noticed they put up some stunning temporary wallpaper. Has anyone used this product? Did it ruin your walls? 

Thanks!


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Stuff is garbage. I refuse to install it anymore. As far as the walls.... If they were primed and painted properly its supposed to come down nicely. The problem is, apartments are painted with the cheapest garbage paint made. If its an old apartment thats been repainted a whole bunch of times, it MIGHT hold up.

Chances are, its gonna take a whole bunch of paint down with it.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for posting on _PaintTalk.com._ The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site.www.DIYChatroom.com 

_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at _DIYChatroom.com_ and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of _DIYChatroom.com_ you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php .

This thread is now closed.


----------

